# Normal TSH but T3 and T4 at low end of range



## marathonmom626 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi, all!

I'm a 42 year old female and despite being quite active, I've found that I've been slowly gaining weight over the past couple years. I've also felt very sluggish and cold all the time, and finally became very concerned when my hairdresser commented that my hair seemed very dry and thinned out. Finally had my thyroid checked on Fri., and while I haven't yet talked to my doc., I received the results on-line, which are as follows:

TSH: 1.614 ( .35 - 5)

T3 Free: 2.3 (2.2 - 4.0)

T4 Free: .8 ( .8 - 1.5)

My red blood count was slightly low as well (3.85 when the bottom of the reference range is 4) though that is usually where it is and I haven't had these symptoms before. Just wondering if free T3 and T4 at the low end of the range can cause symptoms, even though my TSH is normal?? I keep hoping for a reason for feeling so cruddy, other than simply middle age! Curious to know if anyone has had labs similar to these and been symptomatic. Thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

You are extremely hypo based on your FT-4 and FT-3 which are the unbound thyroid hormone in your blood.

If your doctor does not offer you thyroid hormone replacement medications such an Levothyroxine, you need to ask for a "trial" to see if you feel better.

TSH , while considered the "gold standard" by many doctors, is not a reflection of unbound thyroid hormone in your system. It's a screen test for thyroid disease. How in the world did you get your doctor to run both FT-4 and FT-3? Good girl, you may have a keeper if they continue to run those and prescribing hormone replacement.

Antibodies may also be a good idea to request, TPO and Thyroglobulin for example.

Many of us are also low in ferritin, D and B-12.


----------



## marathonmom626 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks so much for your response! I have to say, I've searched long and hard for a new primary care physician and loved this doc's bio, which is why I picked her...She is a family medicine doc but also did a fellowship in integrative holistic medicine. She took an entire hour (!) with me at my new patient visit and was incredibly thorough - I definitely think I found a keeper. She said she would call tomorrow or Tues. to discuss labs, but it helps going into our discussion with a bit more information under my belt. I've been feeling cruddy for so long, I could almost cry with relief to think that I've finally found a reason for it all...My former doc. just kept telling me that I was "borderline anemic" and that that long distance running I do was probably causing my fatigue.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've found doctors LOVE to blame lots of things on distance running. But you know your body and you've received great advice above.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I've been feeling cruddy for so long, I could almost cry with relief to think that I've finally found a reason for it all...My former doc. just kept telling me that I was "borderline anemic" and that that long distance running I do was probably causing my fatigue.


Isn't is such a relief?

It takes awhile - did for me and I cannot tell you how many times I had to turn down anti depressants for my Graves disease before I was diagnosed.


----------

